# Fat City Cycles - Slim Chance - Chris Chance Custom



## the freewheeler (Apr 8, 2016)

*Fat City Cycles Slim Chance road bike, built by modern mountain biking pioneer, Chris Chance.*

The newest bike to my collection! Bought this from a fellow CABE-er and am absolutely in love with this bike. Chris Chance, most recognized for his Yo Eddy Fat Chance mountain bikes got his start in custom road bike building in the 1970's. After making his breakthrough and establishing Fat City Cycles, he briefly began rebuilding road bikes in the early 1990's. This is one of the 90's bikes, but I'm unsure of the exact story on this one.

Chris' style is iconically eccentric, so I was very surprised to find this very plain-looking black Slim Chance. I do know that he built 10 Mavic spare support bikes for the professional racing season, and this bike shares those Mavic colors. I'd like to believe that this is one of those 10 bikes. I'll do some more research to figure out more info. Until then, enjoy the pictures!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 9, 2016)

From good ol Massachusetts. Got to go to his shop way back before he closed it. Was nice to see demos of them welding TI frames. Quality workmanship for sure.


----------



## the freewheeler (Apr 9, 2016)

ivrjhnsn said:


> From good ol Massachusetts. Got to go to his shop way back before he closed it. Was nice to see demos of them welding TI frames. Quality workmanship for sure.




When did he move out to California? Awesome that you got to meet him where it all started.

It's definitely quality work...I've only been able to take down the street, but the ride quality is amazing. I've always wanted a high end classic road bike to take out every so often in lieu of my full carbon bike and this thing fills those needs perfectly.


----------



## fattyre (Apr 15, 2016)

I'd be cool to have a pair-


http://www.bikerumor.com/2016/04/15...utiful-u-s-made-steel-road-bikes/#more-127241


----------



## the freewheeler (Apr 15, 2016)

fattyre said:


> I'd be cool to have a pair-
> 
> 
> http://www.bikerumor.com/2016/04/15...utiful-u-s-made-steel-road-bikes/#more-127241




Awesome! Thanks for the link...maybe one day...


----------



## fattyre (Apr 15, 2016)

Nice bike by the way.  That looks like a TI Syncros post?  Thats a rare piece there!


----------



## the freewheeler (Apr 15, 2016)

Yes sir! The decal is half-rubbed off on the back, unfortunately, and its length is totally maxed out because of my awkwardly long legs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikedud (Jul 11, 2016)

I have a Fat Chance Wicked hanging in the shed, but I have always wanted an original Slim Chance. Your's looks like it's in great shape.


----------



## the freewheeler (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks. Yep, I got very lucky...it's in fantastic shape. Paint, decals and components are close to perfect. I actually got the last part for the bike today, some vintage Ringle skewers. I'll try to post a photo update soon.


----------



## Pauliemon (Sep 18, 2017)

the freewheeler said:


> When did he move out to California? Awesome that you got to meet him where it all started.
> 
> It's definitely quality work...I've only been able to take down the street, but the ride quality is amazing. I've always wanted a high end classic road bike to take out every so often in lieu of my full carbon bike and this thing fills those needs perfectly.



Did he move here? I know he was out here getting a bunch of frames built.


----------



## milbicycleman (Sep 28, 2017)

The east coast operations shut down in around 2000 or so. In the mid 90's is when the Somerville, MA shop shut down and ended up doing a deal with a Saratoga Springs, NY shop called Serotta to build their bikes. The California Fat Chance bikes came back a couple of years ago when Chris Chance decided to enter the business again.


----------



## WVBicycles (Oct 9, 2017)

I always a fan of Fat City Cycles and especially the "Don't Tread on Me Sticker" on the bottom of the seat tube near BB


----------



## Pauliemon (Oct 18, 2017)

milbicycleman said:


> The east coast operations shut down in around 2000 or so. In the mid 90's is when the Somerville, MA shop shut down and ended up doing a deal with a Saratoga Springs, NY shop called Serotta to build their bikes. The California Fat Chance bikes came back a couple of years ago when Chris Chance decided to enter the business again.



I met him a couple of months ago at the company that builds his frames. He was introduced to me as "Chris". It took me a few minutes to realize who he was. I'm looking at racks of Fat Chance frames and I think, "Chris? Hey wait a minute".


----------



## SB28 (Jun 10, 2021)

the freewheeler said:


> *Fat City Cycles Slim Chance road bike, built by modern mountain biking pioneer, Chris Chance.*
> 
> The newest bike to my collection! Bought this from a fellow CABE-er and am absolutely in love with this bike. Chris Chance, most recognized for his Yo Eddy Fat Chance mountain bikes got his start in custom road bike building in the 1970's. After making his breakthrough and establishing Fat City Cycles, he briefly began rebuilding road bikes in the early 1990's. This is one of the 90's bikes, but I'm unsure of the exact story on this one.
> 
> ...



I 


the freewheeler said:


> *Fat City Cycles Slim Chance road bike, built by modern mountain biking pioneer, Chris Chance.*
> 
> The newest bike to my collection! Bought this from a fellow CABE-er and am absolutely in love with this bike. Chris Chance, most recognized for his Yo Eddy Fat Chance mountain bikes got his start in custom road bike building in the 1970's. After making his breakthrough and establishing Fat City Cycles, he briefly began rebuilding road bikes in the early 1990's. This is one of the 90's bikes, but I'm unsure of the exact story on this one.
> 
> ...



I realize I'm a little late to the party with this thread, but I wanted to share with you some pictures of my own Chris Chance road bike from '90-'91 that I believe may actually be one of the 10 bikes you speak of used by the Mavic Tech Support squad. Note the TIG welded frame, which undoubtedly places its production date post-1989 as Fat City didn't produce a TIG welded road frame until the Slim Chance was introduced. However, the paint and decal scheme is only ever found on Chris Chance road frames of the pre-Fat City era. There is also a small, script cursive inscription on the top tube that reads "Maynard"... Not sure who this Maynard fellow was/is, but it eludes to the fact it probably was custom built for a race team,or at least an individual rider who was somebody in the face world. Also, this bike features a Mavic 841 rear derailleur and Mavic SUP rims with 501 hubs. Some fine, but relatively obscure equipment definitely not offered on production Slim Chances. Hope this helps!


----------



## Chad H (Oct 3, 2021)

I remember selling those new in a shop in Seattle way back when those were new.  The geometry was a 72 degrees for both headtube/seat tube and we were what the heck.  Stable and very much a keep your butt in the saddle bike.  
Sweet ride.


----------

